# Next RDA, Need advice - Goon 1.5 vs Apocalypse V2 vs CSMNT



## CeeJay (22/6/17)

I currently have an authentic Goon 24. Looking for a new RDA for my other device, a 24mm mech. 

I've watched reviews on all of the above and I'm looking for personal experience regarding the following or if there's any other suggestions. I love my Goon to the max, but something different wouldn't be a bad thing.

The 1.5 is currently at the top of the list. The CSMNT at the bottom due to the shallow juice well.

Thank you in advance for any input or guidance given.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CeeJay (22/6/17)

Kryten is also the list, if there's anybody that has input.


----------



## Fuzz (22/6/17)

I also have a Goon 24, but pulled the trigger on the apocalypse Gen 2.

I love it, the flavour is slightly better than that of the Goon, but I also prefer it over the goon due to the ease of the build deck and the smoothness of the airflow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (22/6/17)

Nice thread @CeeJay 

Will be interesting to see what the members say about these

I love comparison threads like these

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Schnappie (22/6/17)

The CSMNT actually has a large juice well when assembled. I drip arounds 30 drops in it with no leaking and the flavour is top notch when the coils are positioned correctly. I actually enjoy it more than the OG Goon but cant speak for the 1.5 or apocalypse. @KZOR might be the right guy to advise here as well

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CeeJay (22/6/17)

I actually like the look of the CSMNT. This is why I asked for personal experience. In the reviews, Jai Haze specifically he mentions dripping every 5 puffs. Which put me off slightly. 

Also, how would you rate the airflow compared to the OG Goon. I prefer wide open air flow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (22/6/17)

CeeJay said:


> CSMNT at the bottom due to the shallow juice well.



I have to disagree. As @Schnappie mentioned ........ the cap creates the juice well.
Maybe you should come around to my place and experience the different RDA's for yourself then decide because vapers will each have their own favourite that suites their palate and style.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CeeJay (22/6/17)

Silver said:


> Nice thread @CeeJay
> 
> Will be interesting to see what the members say about these
> 
> I love comparison threads like these



I agree, I hope to make up my mind via this thread. It beats having to buy until you find what you want.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## CeeJay (22/6/17)

I might just take you up on that offer @KZOR, Would definitely assist with my decision. After these few replies the CSMNT has moved up the list.


----------



## Igno (22/6/17)

I have both the OG and Apocalypse Gen2 and I love both, I do however prefer the Apocalypse due to slightly better flavour and smoother airflow. That said, also have a Goon V1.5 on the way and looking forward to it, but IMO very similar to the OG.

So my recommendation, get something a little different such as the Apocalypse Gen2


----------



## CeeJay (22/6/17)

Does anybody know who stocks the CSMNT? I know Vape monkeys have the Apocalypse in all the colours but probably won't have in SS that I require.


----------



## Schnappie (22/6/17)

Throat Punch as far as I know bud


----------



## CeeJay (22/6/17)

Schnappie said:


> Throat Punch as far as I know bud



I saw it now, thank you. Free delivery for purchases of R800 and above. Perfect.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

